# The rarest Furry.  The single, straight female...



## Nordo Huskamute (Oct 20, 2014)

Remember this thread https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1201953-Straight-Male-Furs?
Well now I turn the tables...

Are there more of you out there than it seems?


----------



## Taralack (Oct 20, 2014)

If this is going to turn into a personals thread... *prepares nerfbat*


----------



## Joey (Oct 20, 2014)

Honestly, I don't mind. I'm probably better off not being in a relationship with someone in the fandom anyway.

What does bother me is how straight women are usually treated in the fandom to begin with. It must be so awkward getting constantly hit on by smelly neckbeard dudes. It happens a lot in the anime/cosplay/sci fi universe as well.


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Oct 20, 2014)

Alex The Lemur said:


> Honestly, I don't mind. I'm probably better off not being in a relationship with someone in the fandom anyway.
> 
> What does bother me is how straight women are usually treated in the fandom to begin with. It must be so awkward getting constantly hit on by smelly neckbeard dudes. It happens a lot in the anime/cosplay/sci fi universe as well.



See thats the thing, I think they exist they just are hiding because of this crap...  Makes it harder for the normal ones.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 20, 2014)

Why the fuck do you need to date another furry over other people? Date anyone. Seriously, and if they are cool, they will accept your hobby, or even maybe join in.

I am not saying you Should not date furries, I just think that any implication you /NEED/ too is delusion.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 20, 2014)

I imagine a _tiny_ factor is probably the fact that the moment someone admits that they're a single, straight and have a cooch they'll be bombarded by creepy neckbeards who think that sending creepy PM's is the way into a girl's heart. Honestly I imagine at least a decent percentage of "lesbian" or "asexual" chicks here are really just saying it to ward off retards.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 20, 2014)

Now I'm just imagining a bunch of alcoholics going to alcoholic meets to meet SOs. 
Drug users and abusers getting together to smoke/snort/shoot and bone. 
And then lawyers on lawyers! Talk dirty to me _in legal language!_
Hang glider enthusiasts? Sex in while gliding down the side of a mountain? Anyone?
Surfboarder hookups talk about the cons of using board wax for any type of sexual ANYTHING. 


Also, I like how the other two iterations of this threads where starte by people who identified by the namesake, but what appears to be a straight male has started a thread about straight females.


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Oct 20, 2014)

Well this kinda got off topic.  I was just curious.  I am well aware I don't need to be with a furry or with anybody, however it is nice to share a hobby.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 20, 2014)

RARE? You should take her to the registry right away!


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 20, 2014)

Nordo Huskamute said:


> Well this kinda got off topic.  I was just curious.  I am well aware I don't need to be with a furry or with anybody, however it is nice to share a hobby.



2 out of the 5 sentences in your OP had something to do with relationships and or selecting a significant other. They also happened to be the most jarring. Forgive us, sire, for we are but simple minded folk who latch onto sensationalism and esoteric trains of thought as if we eat, drink, and breathe them.


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Oct 20, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> 2 out of the 5 sentences in your OP had something to do with relationships and or selecting a significant other. They also happened to be the most jarring. Forgive us, sire, for we are but simple minded folk who latch onto sensationalism and esoteric trains of thought as if we eat, drink, and breathe them.



Eh well I should have known better than to seek simple information here.  I wasn't looking for someone to pop up and say "LOOK AT ME I'M HERE" Even though I can see how it would seem like it...  Carry on.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 20, 2014)

Nordo Huskamute said:


> Eh well I should have known better than to seek simple information here.  I wasn't looking for someone to pop up and say "LOOK AT ME I'M HERE" Even though I can see how it would seem like it...  Carry on.



Probably would have brought more legitimacy to the table had you been a straight, female furry making the thread. As it is, this comes off as kind of...baitish. 

I'm not trying to be edgy. I'm being straightforward here. Just... just think about that for a second. Does it not come off as the slightest bit... _strange_ to you now that it's been pointed out?


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Oct 20, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Probably would have brought more legitimacy to the table had you been a straight, female furry making the thread. As it is, this comes off as kind of...baitish.
> 
> I'm not trying to be edgy. I'm being straightforward here. Just... just think about that for a second. Does it not come off as the slightest bit... _strange_ to you now that it's been pointed out?



Of course you're right.  I had not thought if it like that.  I was just talking with a friend about the subject on Skype and thought I'd see what the larger audience thought...  I prolly could have worded it differently.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Oct 20, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Probably would have brought more legitimacy to the table had you been a straight, female furry making the thread. As it is, this comes off as kind of...baitish.
> 
> I'm not trying to be edgy. I'm being straightforward here. Just... just think about that for a second. Does it not come off as the slightest bit... _strange_ to you now that it's been pointed out?



This even comes off as strange even to me, and look at all the posts I make here.  Op, you're a *weirdo*â€‹. :V


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 20, 2014)

Nordo Huskamute said:


> Of course you're right.  I had not thought if it like that.  I was just talking with a friend about the subject on Skype and thought I'd see what the larger audience thought...  I prolly could have worded it differently.



It is not too late my friend. _Behold your mighty EDIT button, a power bestowed upon all users!_



nanakiwolf13 said:


> This even comes off as strange even to me, and look at all the posts I make here.  Op, you're a *weirdo*â€‹.



blah blah pot calling the kettle black yadda yadda


----------



## Taralack (Oct 20, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> It is not too late my friend. _Behold your mighty EDIT button, a power bestowed upon all users!_



You just want me to infract him don't you? :V


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 20, 2014)

Taralack said:


> You just want me to infract him don't you? :V



I think if general weirdness and awkwardness was infractable every single damn username in this forum would be red with a line through it.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'd almost rather all those creepy girly furries stay under whatever rock they're hiding under because if they're as bad as some of the guys I see [read: smell] at the local meet ups, HO DAMN! :V


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 20, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> I'd almost rather all those creepy girly furries stay under whatever rock they're hiding under because if they're as bad as some of the guys I see [read: smell] at the local meet ups, HO DAMN! :V



>All girl furry meet at a coffee shop
>Suddenly, the smell of tuna


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Oct 20, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> It is not too late my friend. _Behold your mighty EDIT button, a power bestowed upon all users!_



Better?



RedSavage said:


> >All girl furry meet at a coffee shop
> >Suddenly, the smell of tuna



OMG LOL


----------



## Hewge (Oct 20, 2014)

If they're rare then I must be some kind of Indiana Jones!


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Oct 20, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> >All girl furry meet at a coffee shop
> >Suddenly, the smell of tuna



Lol. How rude


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 20, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> >All girl furry meet at a coffee shop
> >Suddenly, the smell of tuna


Female furries I have been with haven't smelled off. But then again they where also ones who put more than a little effort into looking good which apparently isn't the norm for alot of the fandom. I would not know.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Oct 20, 2014)

Seriously though, I have one friend who is *shock* both female AND furry.  Or a furry, or whatever.  She's really awesome, and she is also an artist (surprise).  But it wasn't until she told me that she's a [species redacted for privacy] that I was like, "WOW, this girl is HOT!"  I wonder if she'd freak out if I told her I think she's hot as a [species redacted for privacy].  Then I'd go from the cool guy that she hangs out with to immediately smelly neckbeard ass-furry status, I'm sure. Lol my life's hillarious!


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Oct 20, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Seriously though, I have one friend who is *shock* both female AND furry.  Or a furry, or whatever.  She's really awesome, and she is also an artist (surprise).  But it wasn't until she told me that she's a [species redacted for privacy] that I was like, "WOW, this girl is HOT!"  I wonder if she'd freak out if I told her I think she's hot as a [species redacted for privacy].  Then I'd go from the cool guy that she hangs out with to immediately smelly neckbeard ass-furry status, I'm sure. Lol my life's hillarious!



DON'T DO IT


----------



## Joey (Oct 21, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Seriously though, I have one friend who is *shock* both female AND furry.  Or a furry, or whatever.  She's really awesome, and she is also an artist (surprise).  But it wasn't until she told me that she's a [species redacted for privacy] that I was like, "WOW, this girl is HOT!"  I wonder if she'd freak out if I told her I think she's hot as a [species redacted for privacy].  Then I'd go from the cool guy that she hangs out with to immediately smelly neckbeard ass-furry status, I'm sure. Lol my life's hillarious!



I've been posting on this forum for two years. You just may be the cringiest user I've ever come across here.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Oct 21, 2014)

Nordo Huskamute said:


> DON'T DO IT



Definitely won't.  Some girls out there would, however, like a guy who's attracted to them like that.  Is that what you were looking for when you started this thread?



Alex The Lemur said:


> I've been posting on this forum for two years. You just may be the cringiest user I've ever come across here.



Welcome to the internet.


----------



## Joey (Oct 21, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> I'd almost rather all those creepy girly furries stay under whatever rock they're hiding under because if they're as bad as some of the guys I see [read: smell] at the local meet ups, HO DAMN! :V



Theres this one really fat guy that staffs califur that smells really _really_ bad. It's legendary.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Oct 21, 2014)

Alex The Lemur said:


> Theres this one really fat guy that staffs califur that smells really _really_ bad. It's legendary.



There's this other guy who smells so bad.  I thought it was his fursuit that smelled, which was bad enough. But I met him another night when he wasn't suiting, and it was that same damn smell. Then I had to eat next to him at effing Denny's.


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Oct 21, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Definitely won't.  Some girls out there would, however, like a guy who's attracted to them like that.  Is that what you were looking for when you started this thread?



"You look hot as a fox! wanna yiff?" yeahno.  Hardly.  More curiosity sparked by a private conversation, though being able to share a common hobby is a bonus, its just a hobby making fursuits for me, not a sexual thing.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 21, 2014)

I like the attention I get at anime cons while cosplaying. I do admit to getting bored when it's been the same person hitting on me over and over again though. XD

However, I don't really see the point in bringing up these kinds of threads anymore. They pretty much enforce fractions in groups (come here if this, go there if that). Frankly, little fractions have become rather annoying lately.


----------



## Machine (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm a straight woman, but I'm into people with human personalities who don't date other people based solely on the association with a hobby that gets taken seriously to retarded extremes.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Oct 21, 2014)

Machine said:


> I'm a straight woman, but I'm into people with human personalities who don't date other people based solely on the association with a hobby that gets taken seriously to retarded extremes.



And all I heard was, "I'm boring as FUCK in bed."


----------



## Taralack (Oct 21, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> And all I heard was, "I'm boring as FUCK in bed."



That's honestly going a bit far, man.


----------



## Machine (Oct 21, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> And all I heard was, "I'm boring as FUCK in bed."


If that's all you heard, then don't expect to ever find someone who's good in bed.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm a straight female, but I'm taken.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 21, 2014)

You know not all straight guys in the fandom are creepy neckbearded twats (admittedly a helluva lot are), seriously that seems like the general consensus :/
I'd like to think im not creepy (minus the whole keeping giant spiders as a pet thing) and i only shaved an hour ago :B



Machine said:


> If that's all you heard, then don't expect to ever find someone who's good in bed.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm a straight female who is a furry and also single.

The reason I'm single is because I only want to date outgoing, extroverted fat guys, and they're a very rare breed.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 21, 2014)

I have taken all the straight female furries.

Sorry, OP.

Well okay, just one. The rarest of the rare. Mine, all mine.


----------



## JaskaTheFennec (Oct 21, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> Definitely won't.  Some girls out there would, however, like a guy who's attracted to them like that.  Is that what you were looking for when you started this thread?



??
What on earth do you mean some girls? lmao
Everyone (except aromantics/asexuals) wants someone is attracted to them????
?????
Is this like, a subgroup of "the nice guy" deal?
Where if you think a girls attractive you think you get to be with her
I'm very confused.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 21, 2014)

Sounds like we need a furry version of "all the single ladies"
((god that feels dated))


----------



## JaskaTheFennec (Oct 21, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> Sounds like we need a furry version of "all the single ladies"
> ((god that feels dated))



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz3Mi_OZYno
already exists


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 21, 2014)

...I feel like the only straight biological female on the forums sometimes o^o Everyone I've pmed and skype are guys xD

o3o This isnt a callout though so nobody send me creepy neckbeard PMs (request denied)

Kidding though...some females I can name are Red, Alphakitsune, Monocromatic dragon, Alexxxreturns, Misomie,QueenCheetah


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 21, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Kidding though...some females I can name are Red, Alphakitsune, Monocromatic dragon, Alexxxreturns, Misomie,QueenCheetah



Aheheh, sadly I am neither straight nor a biological female. ;^;
But I am a woman! So I'm taking medicine to get better! So that's cool! ;0;


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 21, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...I feel like the only straight biological female on the forums sometimes o^o Everyone I've pmed and skype are guys xD
> 
> o3o This isnt a callout though so nobody send me creepy neckbeard PMs (request denied)
> 
> Kidding though...some females I can name are Red, Alphakitsune, Monocromatic dragon, Alexxxreturns, Misomie,QueenCheetah



Sometimes I feel like the only person that isn't homosaxophone.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah I said 'female' even though not biologically or straight Im just trying to rack my brain for anybody who is or identifies as such.

Ah fuck it, there are too many distinctions we make with gender as is


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 21, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Yeah I said 'female' even though not biologically or straight Im just trying to rack my brain for anybody who is or identifies as such.
> Ah fuck it, there are too many distinctions we make with gender as is



Ahhhhh. 
Well ummm....
Shit, you're right. I can't even say there's too many here that identify as a woman. I think you missed JaskaTheFennec and Pimigrat. 

Maybe it's because we're all kind of genderless behind a lot of our avatars unless we wish to portray and express it as such?
Or---plot twist. All the women identify as males in this forum. Which, when you think about it, wouldn't be too hard of a stretch you make. Online you generally get harassed less as a male. In real life I know for a fact that presenting as male will get your opinion taken more seriously.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Jaska is still kind of new but she seems like she's posting regularly now I guess...and Crystal vixen pops up now and again. And I forgot Pimigrit oh my ;o;

x3 Plot twist everyone is secretly female! Hehe, no but you do have a point some people might not want to identify gender at all or identify it as they see fit. 

I dont care either way...most people here are known by personality here and not by what their gender is and thats pretty cool in itself


----------



## JaskaTheFennec (Oct 21, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Ahhhhh.
> Well ummm....
> Shit, you're right. I can't even say there's too many here that identify as a woman. I think you missed JaskaTheFennec and Pimigrat.
> 
> ...



Yes hello! I'm a female, though not straight! :'D 




WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Jaska is still kind of new but she seems like she's posting regularly now I guess...and Crystal vixen pops up now and again. And I forgot Pimigrit oh my ;o;
> 
> x3 Plot twist everyone is secretly female! Hehe, no but you do have a point some people might not want to identify gender at all or identify it as they see fit.
> 
> I dont care either way...most people here are known by personality here and not by what their gender is and thats pretty cool in itself



Hehe, I've been trying to post regularly since I joined! I'm glad it shows xD


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 21, 2014)

I never dis speak directly to you so hi hello Jaska ;w; Nice to see you participating


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 21, 2014)

pfft, there are plenty of single female furries.
That's cause they're fat or insane.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 21, 2014)

^^^I weigh a thousand million pounds and run around the neighborhood with a chainsaw yelling 'yiff' and slicing up non furs


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 21, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ^^^I weigh a thousand million pounds and run around the neighborhood with a chainsaw yelling 'yiff' and slicing up non furs



That's hollywood material


----------



## Fiab (Oct 21, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Aheheh, sadly I am neither straight nor a biological female. ;^;
> But I am a woman! So I'm taking medicine to get better! So that's cool! ;0;



That's really cool, gratz there Savage 



Schwimmwagen said:


> Sometimes I feel like the only person that isn't homosaxophone.



I Feel this is relevant

Anyways, wasn't there some post a while back about how the fandom was lacking gay chicks? Something about how all they could ever find were straight ones?


----------



## JaskaTheFennec (Oct 21, 2014)

Fiab said:


> That's really cool, gratz there Savage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whispers quietly does pansexual count


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 21, 2014)

You know... 

Using the term "rarest" is an overstatment.


You can only combine "rarest" with "Shiny Arceus"


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> That's hollywood material



Furiday the 13th


----------



## JaskaTheFennec (Oct 21, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> You know...
> 
> Using the term "rarest" is an overstatment.
> 
> ...



Yeah esp since like
there's a lot more than I'm sure a lot of people here know about
it's just, like some people said, we hide our gender & relationship status cause creeps are not wanted


----------



## Baz (Oct 21, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ^^^I weigh a thousand million pounds and run around the neighborhood with a chainsaw yelling 'yiff' and slicing up non furs



That just made my fucking day LOL


----------



## Fiab (Oct 21, 2014)

JaskaTheFennec said:


> Whispers quietly does pansexual count



Opps my bad, definitely should have just said "non-straight", yus you count too c:


----------



## Baz (Oct 21, 2014)

The 1st person I made friends with on FAF is a single female furry artist also... It cant be THAT rare


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 21, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> Female furries I have been with haven't smelled off. But then again they where also ones who put more than a little effort into looking good which apparently isn't the norm for alot of the fandom. I would not know.



Us womenzfolk like to groom ourselves and smell like pretty flowers. :3
I'm straight, single, and the majority of male furries I've encountered locally do not understand "no" for an answer.

And I'd rather date a person regardless of being a furry or not. I don't care.
I do care if a person is being obnoxious with their hobby and become whiny if asked to lower the volume of their fanaticism.


----------



## Cekuba (Oct 21, 2014)

Its not that rare anymore. I noticed a huge increase in females at RF, straight, gay, single, taken, whatever. I also noticed a massive shift in female fursuiters.

Being female in the fandom is quickly losing its special snowflake status. Not to mention, a TON of the artists most folks love are female.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey I -almost- fit this category. I never receive creepy messages though. Probably because I don't make a big deal about my gender. It mostly never comes up on here, but if I'm say, playing an MMO or something and someone refers to me as a guy I usually don't correct them. 



> Being female in the fandom is quickly losing its special snowflake status. Not to mention, a TON of the artists most folks love are female.



Also this^


----------



## SolDirix (Oct 22, 2014)

Alex The Lemur said:


> Theres this one really fat guy that staffs califur that smells really _really_ bad. It's legendary.



YES, that guy, ugh :/.

Anyways, there are a lot of straight females in the fandom nowadays. Most of them are on deviantart and are more of feral furs though. However i'm a rare straight male feral fur... oooooh yeaaaaah B3 lol jk.

But yeah seriously there are a lot of girls in the fandom you just have to look in the right places. Furaffinity isn't one of them unfortunately.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 22, 2014)

^^^Deviantart is filled with furries except a lot of them have feral 'sonas, a few have moved on to anthropomorphized 'sonas, but yes I've seen tons of people showing themselves as ferals only. Maybe because they like it that way better or they just haven't moved on to the hype yet. That's where I first noticed furries is on DA and my fursona was feral before I eventually made it both 

There are tons of different kinds of furries, not all of them even call themselves furry even though they practically are and they just don't want to associate with the fandom; and that's all fine and good but I'd personally feel like I'd be missing out on a lot of fun if I just said "I like anthros but I hate the furries because they're the weirdos who yiff animals". *shrug* Oh well...what can you do?

From what I gather, the fandom isn't exclusive to any gender, race, sexuality, nationality, etc. Granted, there might be more of one than the other but that might have other factors like location, popularity, etc. Also, some people just aren't localized on the internet as hard as it is to believe, and it seems the fandom stems from it's online status partially.


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 22, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ^^^I weigh a thousand million pounds and run around the neighborhood with a chainsaw yelling 'yiff' and slicing up non furs


Ha, thank you. That is sig worthy material right there, do you mind if I quote you? xD Oh I need Sarcastic CC's too for context xD


----------



## NightsOfStars (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm a straight single female, and I don't particularly care that I'm not in a relationship. I've gotten like 1 creepy message on Skype from some weirdo on the main site, but I blocked all their accounts. I never get hit on either. Probably because I'm not worth hitting on. I also live in the middle of nowhere so there aren't actually any furry creeps around here TO hit on me. Actually, I don't really think I qualify as a furry yet either.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 24, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Us womenzfolk like to groom ourselves and smell like pretty flowers. :3
> I'm straight, single, and the majority of male furries I've encountered locally do not understand "no" for an answer.
> 
> And I'd rather date a person regardless of being a furry or not. I don't care.
> I do care if a person is being obnoxious with their hobby and become whiny if asked to lower the volume of their fanaticism.


I share your opinions on that regard. That much is apparent.

I am just contrasting my experience to the here-say.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 24, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Ha, thank you. That is sig worthy material right there, do you mind if I quote you? xD Oh I need Sarcastic CC's too for context xD



Well, nope I dont mind x3 Sure going to be interesting seeing that quote floating around though


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 24, 2014)

Perfect for Halloween time xD


----------



## Zenia (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm female and straight...ish. I prefer the male anatomy, but would be with a person with female anatomy if she and I hit it off.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 24, 2014)

I have two female furry friends (there's a shit ton of furries in the anime club at my college. Not sure why) and I have no reason to suspect that they are gay or bisexual.

So they exist OP. They are out there.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 24, 2014)

Single (again q.q) and straight but not furry, since furryism collides with nasism. Sorry!


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 24, 2014)

Cough *Ahem* 
This May explain why female furries don't be openly single


----------



## SolDirix (Oct 26, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> I have two female furry friends (there's a shit ton of furries in the anime club at my college. Not sure why) and I have no reason to suspect that they are gay or bisexual.
> 
> So they exist OP. They are out there.



I was in the same situation at my college! I actually introduced the college club leader to furry fandom, and one to two years later, I ran into her at Califur... it's a small world after all .


----------



## Joey (Oct 26, 2014)

Last night I went out for drinks with an old friend of mine, and I found out that she's getting super involved with the fandom now and she's going to AC next year.

I knew she used to play on furcadia years and years ago or something... but that's about it. I had no idea. This was pretty much news to me.

We talked about furry crap for hours... So much fun. Hope I can get her to tag along for next year's CF!


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Oct 26, 2014)

I am a female. 

I am a furry, and I am 100% heterosexual with no interest in swinging, open relationships, etc.

That's just me.  

But, I guess I'm also weird in that I don't have kids and don't want kids.  I don't really even LIKE kids.

So no. . .no breeding for me, either.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Oct 26, 2014)

LOL, even girls bullied me at school, so being away from them now is actually quite enjoyable. Am I slowly becoming misogynous? Probably... At the very least they often get on my nerves...


----------



## Terror-Run (Oct 26, 2014)

90% of the girls I know in the fandom are straight. Most of them are in a relationship, personally I am also a straight female, but in a relationship. Even if I weren't, I wouldn't exactly write "single" in capslock on my profile or anything - it just seem so desperate. Actually... going to do an experiment, as of now I'll remove all indication that I am in a relationship from my profile and see if the behavior of people I meet will change. (Yay for non-furry bf's, the last thing I would want is a whiny bf stalking my online profiles)


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Oct 27, 2014)

Terror-Run said:


> 90% of the girls I know in the fandom are straight. Most of them are in a relationship, personally I am also a straight female, but in a relationship. Even if I weren't, I wouldn't exactly write "single" in capslock on my profile or anything - it just seem so desperate. Actually... going to do an experiment, as of now I'll remove all indication that I am in a relationship from my profile and see if the behavior of people I meet will change. (Yay for non-furry bf's, the last thing I would want is a whiny bf stalking my online profiles)



My "significant other" is not a furry - I've never understood why so many people limit themselves to significant others within the fandom.  He has his own hobbies and interests, and we have shared interests, and we have a lot of fun together.

The Second Life network seems to be a haven for the mentality that single/never married = available = looking.  Even when I wrote in my profile that I am not there for any of those things, I still get contacts from people about wanting a "mate."  Even just taking part in a friendly conversation seems to make some guys think I am flirting with them, I want them, or that I want to see photos of their genitals.  

Yuck.  really, guys. . .it's not a turn-on.

It's a great way to get yourself blocked, though.


----------



## Terror-Run (Oct 27, 2014)

Maelstrom Eyre said:


> The Second Life network seems to be a haven for the mentality that single/never married = available = looking.  Even when I wrote in my profile that I am not there for any of those things, I still get contacts from people about wanting a "mate."  Even just taking part in a friendly conversation seems to make some guys think I am flirting with them, I want them, or that I want to see photos of their genitals.
> 
> Yuck.  really, guys. . .it's not a turn-on.
> 
> It's a great way to get yourself blocked, though.




This so hard, ugh. When have sending porny images of your junk ever worked. It's not exactly like girls go around sending pictures of our meat taco's to everyone who haven't asked to see it - that should be a big hint. And yeah, I seem to have surprisingly good luck, the only creeps on my block list are the people I blocked for creeping on others and I have no time for their shit xD


----------



## Filter (Oct 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. I've never even sent photos of my privates to my girlfriends, let alone to random people online. I don't get that mindset at all. Even though I'm single now, I don't mention relationship status in my Second Life profile. Although I'm open to a friendship turning into something more, if that's how things progress naturally, that's not why I'm on there.

For what it's worth though, I think it would be awesome to date a fur. The few I've met are great. It's just that none of the folks I've had the right kind of chemistry with have been furry. Maybe someday, but there's more to dating than whether someone likes animalistic characters.


----------



## Haunani (Oct 28, 2014)

SolidSpy24 said:


> I ran into her at Califur...


Califur yaass.


 But back on topic; I'm a single, straight female. I'm newer to this community, but not to the furry fandom. But we exist. It's a thing.


----------



## Iscora (Oct 30, 2014)

is this form of user really that rare? 
i mean, i am so i think it's pretty common, right? ^^' 
(otherwise, i didn't meet a lot of you so far... )


----------



## Lord Odonnel (Oct 30, 2014)

Iscora said:


> is this form of user really that rare?
> i mean, i am so i think it's pretty common, right? ^^'
> (otherwise, i didn't meet a lot of you so far... )



I've seen quite a few single straight female furs. They just don't come out of the woodwork cause of the neckbeards.


----------



## Lord Odonnel (Oct 30, 2014)

Terror-Run said:


> This so hard, ugh. When have sending porny images of your junk ever worked. It's not exactly like girls go around sending pictures of our meat taco's to everyone who haven't asked to see it - that should be a big hint. And yeah, I seem to have surprisingly good luck, the only creeps on my block list are the people I blocked for creeping on others and I have no time for their shit xD



No shit. You'd think they learned after a while...after all even mice stop running into the electric wall after a couple times.... <.<


----------



## PriestessShizuka (Oct 30, 2014)

*waves* I'm a single, straight female furry and not looking for a relationship. :3 I often make friends with guys who are also anime fans and gamers because I am a gamer and anime fan too. But I also befriend girls too, and did so a lot more back in highschool~. I have no problem at all revealing that I'm a single straight female fur. I'm used to and not bothered by Internet trolls who try to pick up internet girls, so it's easy to ignore them. And I have never and never will send pictures of myself to other people except when I post my own modest pictures on facebook. And I think a fun thing about being a furry is that you can play the "On the Internet, no one knows you're a <sona species>." card either to scare away people you're not interested in interacting with, or just troll back the trolls while having some fun. XD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 30, 2014)

PriestessShizuka said:


> *waves* I'm a single, straight female furry and not looking for a relationship. :3 I often make friends with guys who are also anime fans and gamers because I am a gamer and anime fan too. But I also befriend girls too, and did so a lot more back in highschool~. I have no problem at all revealing that I'm a single straight female fur. I'm used to and not bothered by Internet trolls who try to pick up internet girls, so it's easy to ignore them. And I have never and never will send pictures of myself to other people except when I post my own modest pictures on facebook. And I think a fun thing about being a furry is that you can play the "On the Internet, no one knows you're a <sona species>." card either to scare away people you're not interested in interacting with, or just troll back the trolls while having some fun. XD


I don't think they are trolls that are trying to pick you up online.
Just some sad, basement dwelling people who are on par mentally with kids, and want to get a gaymurgurll.


----------



## Iscora (Oct 30, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't think they are trolls that are trying to pick you up online.
> Just some sad, basement dwelling people who are on par mentally with kids, and want to get a gaymurgurll.



maybe they are just shy :/


----------



## Osina (Nov 4, 2014)

I am a female and the thing is you will get creepy people of both genders in almost everything. There is always that one person also.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 5, 2014)

I find meeting anyone in general very hard for me. 
Groups make me panic and most people aren't looking to meet up out of the blue one on one.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 6, 2014)

Iscora said:


> maybe they are just shy :/



or desperate...


----------



## Nashida (Nov 6, 2014)

I am a female. A straight one at that. Except as of Sunday I'm no longer single (and that was a long time coming, honestly).

We are out there, I tried to keep my singleness hidden because I would get so many creepy neckbeard guys creepin on me as soon as they found out I was single. It might be why we are so "rare".


----------



## SolDirix (Nov 12, 2014)

Nashida said:


> I am a female. A straight one at that. Except as of Sunday I'm no longer single (and that was a long time coming, honestly).
> 
> We are out there, I tried to keep my singleness hidden because I would get so many creepy neckbeard guys creepin on me as soon as they found out I was single. It might be why we are so "rare".



I really wish people wouldn't do stuff like that. Heck, I highly discourage it. The only place I know of where there are a lot of single girls that don't ever get hit on, is Feral Heart, and Deviantart.


----------



## SolDirix (Nov 12, 2014)

Lord Odonnel said:


> I've seen quite a few single straight female furs. They just don't come out of the woodwork cause of the neckbeards.



It seems though that there aren't as many creepy neckbeards as there were in the past though. I'll give Blu the Dragon from Youtube as an example. A lot of the "new furries" pouring into this fandom seem pretty dedicated to squashing those stereotypes and keeping themselves clean.


----------



## Ingram_skyfox (Nov 13, 2014)

Single, Straight and male...but not looking.  It will eventually happen for me, but personally I find getting someone who is worth spending your time.  There is nothing worse than being in a relationship with someone with no confidence.  It doesn't matter if you are big, small, thin or thick...if a person is an absolute train wreck and only focused on getting a girl(or guy as I'm friends with all furries of all orientations...gay, straight or bi and notice it goes both ways), rather than improving one's self as a point for a potential mate or significant other. 

I'm also a fursuiter and really like performing in suit as it allows me to just basically have fun and also bring a smile to people's faces...if I was with a woman, who was an anti-furry.  Or who wasn't open to me being furry...I'd honestly probably drop them.  Cause I've been in lousy relationships with women who were hard to be with, and I prefer being single, which is one of the reason I'm not looking.

Don't let being single being the only reason you want to find someone.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 13, 2014)

Taking to my mum last night about the meet, I mention casually some guy and his boyfriend, then my mum said she can't imagine gay guys being into furry stuff for some reason. I just laughed and said how it's basically written in the folklore that entirely straight furries are a rarity. xD


----------



## SolDirix (Nov 17, 2014)

Ingram_skyfox said:


> Single, Straight and male...but not looking.  It will eventually happen for me, but personally I find getting someone who is worth spending your time.  There is nothing worse than being in a relationship with someone with no confidence.  It doesn't matter if you are big, small, thin or thick...if a person is an absolute train wreck and only focused on getting a girl(or guy as I'm friends with all furries of all orientations...gay, straight or bi and notice it goes both ways), rather than improving one's self as a point for a potential mate or significant other.
> 
> I'm also a fursuiter and really like performing in suit as it allows me to just basically have fun and also bring a smile to people's faces...if I was with a woman, who was an anti-furry.  Or who wasn't open to me being furry...I'd honestly probably drop them.  Cause I've been in lousy relationships with women who were hard to be with, and I prefer being single, which is one of the reason I'm not looking.
> 
> Don't let being single being the only reason you want to find someone.



Same here. I'm also single and not looking. I mean, there is a reason the divorce rate is so friggin high nowadays |3. I just don't think I could handle the stress of having a relationship. I mean, i've rp'd relationships with girls online on Feral Heart before, and it is always great, but it only lasts for a day then I don't ever see them again cuz people just go in and out of that game . I've enjoyed it, and even had a girlfriend once irl, and it was wonderful, but I just cannot imagine dealing with the reality of supporting another individual all my life. Me being an indie game developer, i'm not sure if I could even make the time or money to afford a relationship, unless we both had jobs... and agreed not to have children... Or if I changed jobs XD.

Anyways, I do enjoy having female friends in the fandom, cuz they are awesome ^^. Sadly, a lot of the desperate creepers just keep scaring them away so you don't see them much irl. It really sucks.


----------



## Montez (Nov 17, 2014)

Yea, I remember when I thought I'd want one...waited and did find one, but she ended up not being quite what I wanted. Too rare do people make furry not their entire life, and I looked beyond and found a great girl outside the fandom, and that's probably best for my sanity xD


----------



## SolDirix (Nov 17, 2014)

Montez said:


> Yea, I remember when I thought I'd want one...waited and did find one, but she ended up not being quite what I wanted. Too rare do people make furry not their entire life, and I looked beyond and found a great girl outside the fandom, and that's probably best for my sanity xD



Yeah. Some people tend to take this fandom too seriously, and I urge them not to try to go into the mindset of "oh, she's not a furry? Lame. I wan't a cute smexy vixen ." Because the reality is, it's just a hobby, and just cuz a girl doesn't share your hobby doesn't mean she isn't a good person... and doesn't mean you cannot drag her into it |3.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 17, 2014)

This might be the most frustrating thing about the fandom for me. I'm much more attracted to girls, but all I seem to rake in is guys.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 17, 2014)

SolidSpy24 said:


> Yeah. Some people tend to take this fandom too seriously, and I urge them not to try to go into the mindset of "oh, she's not a furry? Lame. I wan't a cute smexy vixen ." Because the reality is, it's just a hobby, and just cuz a girl doesn't share your hobby doesn't mean she isn't a good person... and doesn't mean you cannot drag her into it |3.



I agree. However I would rather not have my girlfriend in the fandom. One crazy person in a relationship is already enough.


----------



## Flavur (Nov 18, 2014)

I noticed this when I went to my first Anthrocon,
I asked someone if I could pet them cause they looked awesome and they were just like
"hahaha i'm gay so no"

:| harsh but okay.
Then my friend told me that 99% of the fandom was LGBT.
.. Didn't ask to pet anyone else after that. 
Which sucks because I just thought their costumes were really cool.


----------



## SolDirix (Nov 19, 2014)

Flavur said:


> I noticed this when I went to my first Anthrocon,
> I asked someone if I could pet them cause they looked awesome and they were just like
> "hahaha i'm gay so no"
> 
> ...



Weird. Most furries I have met are ok with petting, so long as you ask, or know them. Some furries however do not want their fursuits to me mangled with (covered in germs etc.).


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 19, 2014)

Flavur;4921524
Then my friend told me that 99% of the fandom was LGBT.
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Well that's a slight exaggeration.
> However I can understand why some would not want you to touch their costume/fursuits.. they cost allot of money to make.


----------



## Flavur (Nov 19, 2014)

SolidSpy24 said:


> Weird. Most furries I have met are ok with petting, so long as you ask, or know them. Some furries however do not want their fursuits to me mangled with (covered in germs etc.).





Maugryph said:


> Well that's a slight exaggeration.
> However I can understand why some would not want you to touch their costume/fursuits.. they cost allot of money to make.



I could understand that too but that wasn't their reason for not wanting me to pet them,
The way he phrased it, it was more along the lines of either me being;
1) A girl
2) Not gay

or a combination of the two.


----------



## SolDirix (Nov 20, 2014)

Flavur said:


> I could understand that too but that wasn't their reason for not wanting me to pet them,
> The way he phrased it, it was more along the lines of either me being;
> 1) A girl
> 2) Not gay
> ...



I honestly have no idea . It could just be him. Some people are that overly sensitive :B.


----------



## Flavur (Nov 21, 2014)

SolidSpy24 said:


> I honestly have no idea . It could just be him. Some people are that overly sensitive :B.



Yeah. :c

I guess cooties are still a thing. xD


----------

